# Dubai bank system



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

In my home country (and I guess in all western world?) when you deposit a cheque, it is common that the amount is posted in your balance straight away, altough it will take some days to clear (so it's not in the "available" balance for some days, you can't use that money, but you can see those).

I am wondering how stuff works in Dubai banking system, cause I have deposited my first salary cheque on thursday in the EDM inside the bank branch, friday is bank holiday ok, i was expecting it to show today.

Will it show only when cleared ? 

How much days does it take in Dubai for a cheque to clear ?

Thank you,


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Some banks are open on Saturday, but I don't think it is really considered a banking day (things don't process). It will probably take a couple more days, you should get a SMS when the check clears. 

You should be getting your checks deposited directly by your company, why are they giving you a check to deposit?


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Some banks are open on Saturday, but I don't think it is really considered a banking day (things don't process). It will probably take a couple more days, you should get a SMS when the check clears.


Ok, so it's normal pratice here that it won't show up until cleared.



> You should be getting your checks deposited directly by your company, why are they giving you a check to deposit?


I have opened a local bank account with Mashreq just a few days ago (I am a newcomer), and it was too late for their schedule to include me in the bank transfer authorization procedure this month.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Most banks have a cut-off time usually in the morning to process cheque deposits and wire transferts, if you exceed this time your cheque will be processed on next working day, then when processed it usually takes one to two working day to be cleared.


----------



## kimoh (Dec 2, 2008)

*Kimoh*

It can take up to a week. It depends on what bank your employer uses, where the bank is located ie is it also in Dubai. I know they aren't as prompt as banks "back home" ...I've waited over a week sometimes for the money to be available.



ziokendo said:


> In my home country (and I guess in all western world?) when you deposit a cheque, it is common that the amount is posted in your balance straight away, altough it will take some days to clear (so it's not in the "available" balance for some days, you can't use that money, but you can see those).
> 
> I am wondering how stuff works in Dubai banking system, cause I have deposited my first salary cheque on thursday in the EDM inside the bank branch, friday is bank holiday ok, i was expecting it to show today.
> 
> ...


----------

